# NZ JSV



## gaya1984 (15 d ago)

Dear all,

im a food Technologist who waiting for JSV visa. please let me know wich area of New Zealand got more job opptunaties related to Food Technologist/ Quality Assurance Officer field. 

Thank you.


----------

